# Need fenders rolled



## aussie984 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi I wanted to see if anyone in Southern CA can recommend the right person who could roll/ straighten out fenders on my 1936 cycleplane?. Also if they might be able to help me get my bike into nice original shape to ride.
I live in Ventura CA 
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 4, 2011)

Try J.C. on this forum, he's in SoCal and has a fender roller and does very nice work.


----------

